# Auto Skip is a joke!



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

What has happened with Auto Skip? I have a Tivo Edge and Auto Skip practically never works even though the recorded program is listed as having Skip. Most of the time it won’t even skip and I have to fast forward. When it does try to work it will only skip 1 commercial and the. I have to have forward it. I seem to recall there being a supposed update to the Skip feature (to make it work better supposedly) over the summer but what ever update there was has made it worse. Anyone else having these problems and if so is there a solution? I have tried rebooting numerous times. Thanks in advance for everyone’s help!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, they automated SM instead of having people do it and the new SM sucks balls.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

What @slowbiscuit said. TiVo's not doing this intentionally; it's really bad software on their end not yours, and you're not alone in your frustration: New TiVo Commercial Skip


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

Give up -- it was good while it was good, but what they've got now is useless.
I just use 30 sec and ff. (which you have to do anyway to finish the skip)


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

It was working well for me too, on the recordings where skip data was present, it surprised me the first few times before I remembered I had it enabled. But the availability of skip data seems to be really inconsistent now.


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

I am having the same issue.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

The autoskip is a little too good at jumping to the beginning of commercials or the channel's own promos as it skips. It almost seems as if they've started leaving in certain brands and such.

What really sucks is that cable providers are able to insert local commercials into regular commercial breaks. What I don't get is that TiVo can't figure out how to do that, globally, and theirs only works with certain channels and shows.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> The autoskip is a little too good at jumping to the beginning of commercials or the channel's own promos as it skips. It almost seems as if they've started leaving in certain brands and such.
> 
> What really sucks is that cable providers are able to insert local commercials into regular commercial breaks. What I don't get is that TiVo can't figure out how to do that, globally, and theirs only works with certain channels and shows.


Software like this watches for changes like watermark logo, aspect ratio, and captions. It most often mistakes network promos for part of the show because those are the same.

Here are two examples of how a competitor has implemented the open source comskip software:
New TiVo Commercial Skip | page-2#post-12392053
New TiVo Commercial Skip | page-3#post-12394355

TiVo should not have moved to automation without a way for customers to edit the results, as in the two examples from Channels DVR I've posted to that thread.


----------

